# Dixie Guns



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you have not dealt with Dixie you should. I ordered my first gun on line, no tax, no shipping and picked it up a week later.

Great guy, easy transaction. I will buy more guns in the future this way if I can't get a decent price at the local shops.

Thanks and good meeting you......


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

YES SIR This man is very helpful whenever possible, I can't wait to go over there and meet him.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Wheres this located and is there a website????


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Northern Milton. No website. 503 708 4740.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Very good service and communication. I'll use him again in the future.:thumbsup:


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

my brother found a s&w revolver for me at a shop up in nw pa.. had it shipped to dixie for the transfer.. and got to meet him today.. thanks dixie..

rich


----------

